# ♦ Haydn's Haydnest Symphony ♦



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

There have been many, many threads (way too many) on questions such as which was the best Haydn symphony or if he can be compared to other composers and to what degree. After a friend asked me a question that, from his less knowledgeable-in-music point of view, I realised that there IS a very important question:

*Which is the MOST Haydn of Haydn's symphonies?*
In other words, which is the symphony which represents better Haydn's style, globally?

Therefore, this is NOT Haydn's most original symphony, nor Haydn's most underrated symphony, nor Haydn's most platypus symphony. This is *Haydn's Haydnest Symphony.*


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

#86. There's no mistaking it for the work of Mozart or anybody else. Every earmark of Haydn's symphonic style is there.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My vote goes for 51, because I like it very much and it is very Haydn.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any of the symphonies from #82-#104. They are the Haydnest Symphonies.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

That it wasn't always present doesn't change the image of Haydn-the-symphonist as a non-malicious Puck. Too many to mention all, so I'll settle for "Farewell" and "Surprise".


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Lately, I've been loving #38, and I can't imagine anyone else creating it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

92 "Oxford". An absolute gem.
GG


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> My vote goes for 51, because I like it very much and it is very Haydn.


That's been one of my favorites for a long time. I love the crazy high/low horn parts in the inner movements!


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

All of them, but 102 has always seemed to me to encapsulate all the hallmarks that make Haydn's music what it is.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

rrudolph said:


> That's been one of my favorites for a long time. I love the crazy high/low horn parts in the inner movements!


In general, I've always been impressed with how the 1st movement is formed, really elegant. But yes, I love the high horn parts and the minuet is terrific.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

No. 73, The Hunt, maybe. I love how it sort of fizzles out in a good way. He was a very humorous man it seems.

The later works I might mistake for Beethoven (or vice versa). I'd never be in danger of mistaking any of them for Mozart, at least not those I've heard which is maybe a quarter of them or less.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

rrudolph said:


> #86. There's no mistaking it for the work of Mozart or anybody else. Every earmark of Haydn's symphonic style is there.


I'd pick the Finale from No. 86 as the most Haydnesque movement in a Haydn symphony . The most Haydn symphony of all? Hmm.... The Surprise, I would say. Such a classic.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Or what would be the most un-Haydn like symphony, or pieces in general in his output, to prove he wasn't just the same old Haydn all the time? The 49th symphony certainly doesn't have the wit or liveliness that is generally associated with Haydn, while obviously being very good.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Symphony no. 84 is another good candidate. Along with the other ones you mentioned.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

EDIT: I listened to the 102nd. It really is brilliant and very much Haydn.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The 102nd is acknowledged by many to be Haydn's finest symphony. I can't argue. It's brilliant!


----------



## Roi N (Oct 22, 2013)

The 101st. Monothematic throughout - like Haydn. Brilliant use of pauses in main themes - like only Haydn can. Superb variations - what's more Haydn than that? A grand minuet (truely epic) - Haydn. And a wicked finale. This symphony protays Haydn better than Van Gogh's personal portrait portrayed himself.


----------

